# Ok Hornet.. I did it...



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ordered a _proper_ release and put the Winn away... :wink: :cheers:


2 questions:
1) What did you order?
2) Will you use it? :tongue:

I too need to change releases, but I think I'll wait till the end of the season - just too many "important" shoots coming up to change anything now. I have been experimenting a bit with using BT to "set off" my trigger release and it's actually working pretty good.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well Lee, I have played with several over the years, and I find that I am most consistent, at this stage of my game, with a wrist strap... so, I have a Carter Backstrap on the way.. it's a strap release, but is also a backtension release... Hopefully it'll smooth out my 'punchies' that occur on occasion, at least get me a bit more consistent.. and yes.. I'm gonna put the C10 on mothballs til hunting season practice begins in a month or so... there will be no turning back once on the range, as I won't even have my old standby with me.. :nono:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well then, that is true commitment if you don't plan to even carry your old release with you. But, I guess, that's the only way to do. I know, for me, it would be way to tempting to "reach back" if I had a bad shot with a new release while on the course.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I think that old terd needs to go in the giveaway forum!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ordered a _proper_ release and put the Winn away... :wink: :cheers:


Hmmm, no response from Hornet? Must be busy in the hive with something. :wink:

Ya know what Sticky...I was shocked to see you shoot so well with that release. Gotta give you a tip of the cap on that one. 

Good luck with the new release. Let us know how things work out. If you *REALLY* wanna get adventurous in the future...try a hinge.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah Sticky...:clap:

Now take that other one....go to the Bay....hold the release in your right hand....wind up and throw that sucker as far as you can


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think that old terd needs to go in the giveaway forum!!!!


AT is about Archer's Helping Archers...

Not Archer's Hurting Archers:wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Good job sticky. Now some people will be in trouble. If he shot that ol hunk of junk that good the sky's the limit with this new one!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> Good job sticky. Now some people will be in trouble. If he shot that ol hunk of junk that good the sky's the limit with this new one!:darkbeer:


Maybe:wink:

But you are right....a BETTER release will make a difference for him. His scores may not jump but he will be more consistant after he gets used to it....

Unless he starts poppin' the crap out of the new one also:doh:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah Sticky...:clap:
> 
> Now take that other one....go to the Bay....hold the release in your right hand....wind up and throw that sucker as far as you can


I cross the Francis Scott Key bridge twice each day. A simple toss is all it will take. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I cross the Francis Scott Key bridge twice each day. A simple toss is all it will take. :wink:


But a toss doesn't feel as good as a crow hop and letting one fly:wink:


Just don't throw your arm out:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I cross the Francis Scott Key bridge twice each day. A simple toss is all it will take. :wink:


As do I...  :wink:

I'll keep it locked up in my bowhunting gear locker.. come later in the summer I'll decide if it's even needed any longer.. if not.. it may make a nice jacket for a crab in the winter... :zip:  :wink:

Yes Hornet.. I'm sure I'll still be able to punch the new one.. the goal is not to tho... :wink: :cheers:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:set1_fishing:


Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah Sticky...:clap:
> 
> Now take that other one....go to the Bay....hold the release in your right hand....wind up and throw that sucker as far as you can


Now Hornet would that be enviromentally safe to give it a toss into the bay it might cause a fish kill:fish2: that has never been seen before at least not since the Valdez.:set1_fishing:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> :set1_fishing:
> 
> Now Hornet would that be enviromentally safe to give it a toss into the bay it might cause a fish kill:fish2: that has never been seen before at least not since the Valdez.:set1_fishing:


Sure it's safe.....fish aren't that stupid:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm thinking, if I time it just right... I can probably chuck it off the Key Bridge and send it on top of a container on a freighter, or on the deck of a Ro-Ro... that way it will wind up halfway around the world and could perhaps help some poor archer in an underdeveloped 3rd world country somewhere.... :noidea:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes Hornet.. I'm sure I'll still be able to punch the new one.. the goal is not to tho... :wink: :cheers:


Oh no you won't. Cheat it maybe. Punch it No Way. Sticky you are on your way to new heights in archery.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> Oh no you won't. Cheat it maybe. Punch it No Way. Sticky you are on your way to new heights in archery.


That's my goal Swerve.. to climb into the 540's.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck with the new release!

Don't throw it yet my kids are at the bay and my luck the fish won't get hurt they will : Or they bring it home for me to use!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

swerve said:


> Oh no you won't. Cheat it maybe. Punch it No Way. Sticky you are on your way to new heights in archery.


i have yet to find a release that i couldn't punch if i really thought about it:wink: but the good thing is i really have to think hard about it to do it and that would just set off the red flag to let down.

i shot with a guy at the IBO state championships a few weeks back who was shooting an evo. and he punched that thing harder than i ever seen anything get punched in my life on the very first target. i swear he missed the target by a greater distance that the actual shot was. it was the funniest thing i ever saw on a 3d course. 31 yard leaning bear he shot 35 yards over it's back


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

See Hornet I told you there was hope for Sticky. He will be a new man in no time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Good luck with the new release!
> 
> Don't throw it yet my kids are at the bay and my luck the fish won't get hurt they will : Or they bring it home for me to use!


 Just yer luck, eh?? :chortle: :chortle:

You're safe.. it'll be a couple weeks before I find the appropriate vessel passin under the bridge on my way in/out.. :lol: :wink:



jarlicker said:


> See Hornet I told you there was hope for Sticky. He will be a new man in no time.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.. :lol: :wink: :cheers: Just don't count yer chickens yet.. :nono: :chortle:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> i have yet to find a release that i couldn't punch if i really thought about it:wink: but the good thing is i really have to think hard about it to do it and that would just set off the red flag to let down.
> 
> i shot with a guy at the IBO state championships a few weeks back who was shooting an evo. and he punched that thing harder than i ever seen anything get punched in my life on the very first target. i swear he missed the target by a greater distance that the actual shot was. it was the funniest thing i ever saw on a 3d course. 31 yard leaning bear he shot 35 yards over it's back


If you punch a evo, its pretty bad. I did it about a week ago and missd by a country mile:embara:......But not as much as the other guy:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> i have yet to find a release that i couldn't punch if i really thought about it:wink: but the good thing is i really have to think hard about it to do it and that would just set off the red flag to let down.
> 
> i shot with a guy at the IBO state championships a few weeks back who was shooting an evo. and he punched that thing harder than i ever seen anything get punched in my life on the very first target. i swear he missed the target by a greater distance that the actual shot was. it was the funniest thing i ever saw on a 3d course. 31 yard leaning bear he shot 35 yards over it's back


You definately pay dearly if you try and punch an evo...especially if you're shooting X10s or Nano Pros...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> You definately pay dearly if you try and punch an evo...especially if you're shooting X10s or Nano Pros...


Yep because they aren't gonna land close to that target.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm thinking, if I time it just right... I can probably chuck it off the Key Bridge and send it on top of a container on a freighter, or on the deck of a Ro-Ro... that way it will wind up halfway around the world and could perhaps help some poor archer in an underdeveloped 3rd world country somewhere.... :noidea:


Heck if you throw it hard enough and in the right direction I can catch it....and dispose of it correctly.....

Where did those 1/4 sticks of dynamite go :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> See Hornet I told you there was hope for Sticky. He will be a new man in no time.


i don't know.....it takes a LONG TIME to turn that corner with no direction....

But I have faith in Sticky....he should be fine


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> i have yet to find a release that i couldn't punch if i really thought about it:wink: but the good thing is i really have to think hard about it to do it and that would just set off the red flag to let down.
> 
> i shot with a guy at the IBO state championships a few weeks back who was shooting an evo. and he punched that thing harder than i ever seen anything get punched in my life on the very first target. i swear he missed the target by a greater distance that the actual shot was. it was the funniest thing i ever saw on a 3d course. 31 yard leaning bear he shot 35 yards over it's back


hey man that just aint funny at all


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

attackone said:


> hey man that just aint funny at all




hey i didn't mention any names or point any fingers, i tried to protect your anonymity but you had to go implicate yourself.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You're safe.. it'll be a couple weeks before I find the appropriate vessel passin under the bridge on my way in/out.. :lol: :wink:


Just BE SURE it is an outbound vessel and not one coming in.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> hey i didn't mention any names or point any fingers, i tried to protect your anonymity but you had to go implicate yourself.


I was thinking the samething....as soon as I saw his reply I knew who the Evo Puncher was 

That still isn't as bad as the guy that i shot with a few years ago that had a similar experience with another Carter....the target was around 40 yds and the arrow went way farther then that....and I think the release went farther then the arrow


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was thinking the samething....as soon as I saw his reply I knew who the Evo Puncher was
> 
> That still isn't as bad as the guy that i shot with a few years ago that had a similar experience with another Carter....the target was around 40 yds and the arrow went way farther then that....and I think the release went farther then the arrow




that would have been funny to see.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> hey i didn't mention any names or point any fingers, i tried to protect your anonymity but you had to go implicate yourself.


hey u know me i dont try and hide it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> that would have been funny to see.


Actually it wasn't...I laughed my butt off later....but the guy was embarrased....it was a flinch that turned into the release getting ripped from his hand becase of the 80% letoff. But his wife and kids were there watching along with all the other spectators. :embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> i don't know.....it takes a LONG TIME to turn that corner with no direction....
> 
> But I have faith in Sticky....he should be fine


Well, I made it through an evening of shooting without smackin myself in da face..  :becky:

I need practice with it, but.... if I shoot this weekend at TA both days, I'll be ready by States... and no.. there will be no camo wrist strap in my quiver.. :nono:  :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok Sticky...Now is the time to rid yourself of that LOUD Martin. If you upgrade with new release don't you think it is about time to go to the grocery store and purchase an APPLE?  Like Hornet stated earlier "Archers helping Archers" Thats how we roll. See ya this weekend. ed


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Ok Sticky...Now is the time to rid yourself of that LOUD Martin. If you upgrade with new release don't you think it is about time to go to the grocery store and purchase an APPLE?  Like Hornet stated earlier "Archers helping Archers" Thats how we roll. See ya this weekend. ed


 I dont' have a Mac either... :nono:

This ain't no hunting bow.. in fact.. I have found that it can gain me a point or two on the competition if done properly.. .:lol:

I have a perfectly silent Martin.. .it's goin Elkin in MT in a couple of months with me. :wink:

Look forward to shooting this weekend and then in a month at AAA.. :thumb:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I made it through an evening of shooting without smackin myself in da face..  :becky:
> 
> I need practice with it, but.... if I shoot this weekend at TA both days, I'll be ready by States... and no.. there will be no camo wrist strap in my quiver.. :nono:  :wink:


Sticky...your wrist is gonna reject that release big time.  I suggest you get a green Sharpie and some other colors and camo that baby up. That way, it'll feel right at home. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Sticky...your wrist is gonna reject that release big time.  I suggest you get a green Sharpie and some other colors and camo that baby up. That way, it'll feel right at home. :wink:


Yea, I had a nasty rash from it this morning.. but I'm gonna fight through it...  :wink:


----------

